# Lumps when taking cannulas out



## Jennywren (Feb 22, 2011)

I have been pumping since oct 2010 , and just started noticing everytime i take my cannula out i am left with a lump under skin some bigger than others but a lump everytime , Am i doing something wrong or just sensitive to cannula ?


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 22, 2011)

I find I get that too. I've recently tried the steel cannulas offered by Medtronic and I've found that I've noticed that I've not had any lumps or they have been absolutely tiny. Perhaps you could give the steel ones a go?


----------



## shiv (Feb 22, 2011)

How regularly do you change your set? I find I have a lump if I leave the set for 3 days, but generally it's fine for 2.


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 23, 2011)

Changing every 2 days  . Has anyone else any ideas ?


----------



## shiv (Feb 23, 2011)

Could just be the area you put them in? How long do the lumps last? Mine tend to go away pretty quickly, within the day, I use a tea tree spray when I take one out which I think helps.


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 24, 2011)

Shiv it is happening on both sides  and the lumps are lasting a few days if not more .


----------



## shiv (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmm...maybe try a different type of cannula? Maybe your DSN has some you could try?


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2011)

I do know one person who has to change the canula every day, not the tubing, just the canula.  

I would change the type of set.   What do you use at the moment?  What pump are you on?

I could well be the way you are doing it, who knows, it could be a number of things.   Have you spoken to your DSN about it.

Please be careful.  If you think in any way that any of these lumps could be an infection get antibiotics immediately, don't muck around.  These site infections are really nasty and are very deep.


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 28, 2011)

This sounds horribly familiar to what i get... my dsn recommended tea tree cream to put on them (I'm assuming after they stop looking fresh / open if that makes sense, ie when they start to heal?) Not sure how much it helps but I am finding I'm struggling at the mo finding good places to stick the cannulas - I've a pretty wrecked mummy tummy (two pregs with excess fluid, doh!) so there are regions of stretch marks and loose-ish flesh (erm, not quite as gross as it sounds I hope!!) that I can't really use... last week I somehow had to change every day most of the week (not sure what was going on, just seemed to hit blood vessels or dodgy spots every time!?!) By the end of the week it felt like I was running out of places that weren't marked by big red dots... I don't heal quickly at the best of times but this is getting a bit of a drag 

How do you find the steel canulas Tom?  Are you worried about bending whilst wearing them (hope that doesn't sound too crazy!!!) or are they as comfy as the plastic ones?...


----------



## shiv (Feb 28, 2011)

Twitchy, I've currently got a steel cannula in, and it's absolutely fine! I can't feel it at all - I have it in the top of my thigh and I'm not aware of it at all. I've bent my legs (if you know what I mean?!) with it in, slept with it in, I find them just as comfortable.

Are you on a Medtronic pump? I could send you a couple to try if you want?


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 28, 2011)

On accku-chek combo and flexi link canulas , although look like will have to change from flexi link as they are being recalled waiting for dsn to ring with alternative suggestion .


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Shiv, thanks, that's really kind!  I won't be able to take you up on your offer though, as I'm on the accu check combo, so it looks like I'm not sure what infusion sets I'll be using from now on lol!  Never straight forward is it?! 

Thanks again! x


----------

